

Ask HN: posting to blog+fb+Twitter+newsletter? - radiospiel

Does anyone know of a tool where one can write a message which gets published onto a FB page, twitter stream, mailing list and blog? Something like buffer with additional outlets? Ideally a good looking easy to use desktop app?
======
BtM909
Can't you turn it around and use blogging software (hint: WordPress), which
have the ability (hint: plugins/extensions) that publish your stuff to the
different media?

------
sharemywin
hootsuite?

